# September, 1941 issue of Flying and Popular Aviation



## ClayO (Aug 19, 2021)

When you've got some time on your hands, here's a special issue of Flying and Popular Aviation magazine, featuring an overview of USAAF in September 1941. If you've got time to dig more, here's an index of the magazine from 1940; you can scroll back and forth from 1927 to 2008. Lots of interesting articles - even the ads are worth looking at.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2021)

Did you notice the NAA ad for the Apache?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 25, 2021)

Old Wizard said:


> Did you notice the NAA ad for the Apache?


I missed it on the first go around but from now on, I'm using Fafnir Bearing Company for my future bearing needs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Aug 25, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I missed it on the first go around but from now on, I'm using Fafnir Bearing Company for my future bearing needs.


On several projects I worked on Allegheny Ludlum (advertised on P. 2) were one of only two possible suppliers in the world of 625 stainless steel coil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Master_Ale_88 (Aug 25, 2021)

ClayO said:


> When you've got some time on your hands, here's a special issue of Flying and Popular Aviation magazine, featuring an overview of USAAF in September 1941. If you've got time to dig more, here's an index of the magazine from 1940; you can scroll back and forth from 1927 to 2008. Lots of interesting articles - even the ads are worth looking at.


That is really interesting ClayO, thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

